# heiligenschein



## condense (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo 
ich hab n' bild von ner guten frundin und wollte da mal nen heiligenscheil um dein kopf zaubern 

die kriterien Wären:
halt der ring
er sollte als lichtquelle dienen ... also auch etwas blenden
und ungleichmäßiger schin von da kommen

wie mach ich sowas? 

und könntet ihr mir auch ne schöne farbe posten also den farbcode? 

wäre superlieb 

danke im vorraus 

LG condense


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2007)

Poste doch mal das Bild.

Wäre superlieb


----------



## condense (15. Oktober 2007)

das bild


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo condense,

ich möchte dich hiermit bitten, dich an die hier gängige Netiquette zu halten.
Besonders den Punkt 12 und 15 lege ich dir dabei besonders ans Herz.

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schnell man dir dann hilft...

Danke und Gruß
Markus


----------



## Michael Aringer (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

den Heiligenschein bekommt man relativ einfach hin. Einfach einen Kreis um den Kopf zeichnen, ein wenig perspektivisch verformen und ausblenden. Danach mit Leuchteffekten versehen und mit einer Maske den Bereich hinter dem Kopf ausblenden. Danach muss man nur noch das Bild so retuschieren, dass die Schatten und Lichteffekte einigermaßen passen.

Ich habe auch eine Ansichtsdatei angehängt, die Photoshop-Datei ist leider zu groß. Mein Versuch war ein ganz schneller, es lässt sich mit ein wenig Geduld sicherlich um einiges Mehr aus dem Bild herausholen. Melde dich einfach bei mir, die nächsten Tage hebe ich mir die PSD-Datei noch auf, ich sende sie dir gerne zu.

Servus, Michael


----------



## assi70 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hy,

hier hast noch eine 2. Version.Vorgangsweise ähnlich Michael Ahringer....bisschen mit Ebenenstile,Abwedler usw. herumgespielt.

Gruss assi


----------



## derpfaff (16. Oktober 2007)

Tja, wie du siehst, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Auch ich hänge noch eine Version mit an..

Was die Farbe betrifft: eine spezielle empfehle ich dir nicht, aber im Allgemeinen sind die DIínger gelb, oder? Also such dir ein sehr helles oder auch etwas kräftigeres Gelb raus und verwende dieses.

Zur Erstellung:
Auch ich habe das Kreisauswahltool genutzt und habe die Konturen gefüllt. Nun habe ich also einen weißen/gelben Ring (innen farblos), den ich ich die korrekte Form gebracht habe (verzerren). Von dieser Form habe ich eine Kopie erstellt, die ich dann weichgezeichnet habe, so dass eine Art "Schein" entsteht. Wie groß der Schein sein soll, kannst du über die Stärke des Weichzeichners regeln. Ich habe eine geringe Stärke genutzt und die Ebene dann dupliziert, damit der Schein innen kräftig aber trotzdem weitläufig ist. Den zu beginn erstellten Kreis habe ich dann in der Ebenenreihenfolge nach oben geholt und auf "Weiches Licht" gestellt, so dass der weiße Ring nur leicht durchscheint. Auch diesen Ring habe ich ganz wenig weichgezeichnet.
Nun noch die nichtsichtbaren Stellen radieren/löschen und fertig ist das Bild...

Mit dem Ausschneiden habe ich mir nicht so viel Mühe gegeben, aber die Zeit reichte einfach nicht mehr...

Soweit von mir 

Gruß,
derPfaff


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. Oktober 2007)

... und da man auf drei Beinen nicht stehen kann - oder wie ging der Spruch?  - noch ein viertes Beispiel im folgenden Thread:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/258495-neigen.html

Viel Spaß

Philip


----------



## assi70 (16. Oktober 2007)

@Philip Kurz-der sieht schon verdammt "echt" aus.  Tolle Arbeit! 

Gruss Assi


----------



## condense (16. Oktober 2007)

hy 

ich kann nur soagen wow

@ Markus  sry. wegem dem doppel post ...

aber ich finde alle sehen super aus!

aber an Philip .. kannste mir mal verraten wie du das gemacht hast mir dem leuchten? 

kennt mich ja ...:

wäre superlieb 

LG Condense


----------



## condense (17. Oktober 2007)

so 

hab da jetz nochmal n' bissel dran rumgebalstelt 

sagt mal was ihr davon haltet


----------



## assi70 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ist doch sehr gut gelungen!  


Gruss Assi


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe prinzipiell eine Kopie der Form weichgezeichnet und mit der Füllmethode der Ebene gespielt. Diesen Vorgang kannst du optional auch mit verschiedenen Werten beim Weichzeichnen wiederholen.

Bei meinem Beispiel hilft natürlich auch die Atmosphäre vom Ausgangsbild.


----------



## condense (17. Oktober 2007)

hey 
hab mir mal die psd datei von Michael schicken lassen und noch etwas dran rumgespielt  sagt mal wie ihr's findet 

LG Condense


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Oktober 2007)

Weniger ist mehr. Die Flügel sind für mein Empfinden zu viel. Dann sollte der Schein noch eine "Erhellung" auf der Stirn haben damit es realistischer wirkt. Also eine Art Reflektion der Lichtquelle auf der Haut.


Alex


----------



## condense (18. Oktober 2007)

wie würdet ihr denn die flügel amchen?^^
wäre nämlich auch schön 

LG condense


----------

